# POF 'Will Respond' feature...



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Evening everybody,

I was wondering if anyone can enlighten me as to weather the 'Will Respond' feature on POF is a load of tosh? Is it just people who have used the 'Meet Me' feature? I've only gotten a handful of responses from people off there. So I'm either scaring them off by saying I want to marry them in my opening email, or they look at my pictures for longer than a brief moment and realize they made a big mistake, pmsl...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Surely it must be about how active they are on there? It shouldn't say 'will respond' but 'likely to respond' lol - but... Do u really want someone that messages everyone?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

mate lets have a look at your boatrace you keep saying you get nowhere on this site


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

is you punching out of your league on there?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Surely it must be about how active they are on there? It shouldn't say 'will respond' but 'likely to respond' lol - but... Do u really want someone that messages everyone?


No, I want my ego stroked by the people I chose to grace with a message, pmsl.



Loveleelady said:


> is you punching out of your league on there?


Yes and then hopefully no. I don't think I'm casa nova (spl?), and am not really looking for a relationship, just surprised how repulsive I seem to be, pmsl.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> No, I want my ego stroked by the people I chose to grace with a message, pmsl.
> 
> Yes and then hopefully no. I don't think I'm casa nova (spl?), and am not really looking for a relationship, just surprised how repulsive I seem to be, pmsl.


lol aw does no harm to get a reality check


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lol aw does no harm to get a reality check


I used to like you LovelyLady, :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i always got pied off on there and tbh with you im pretty fcuking goodlooking. try faceparty if you want to get your end away


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

You need to get a bit of confidence mate. You can't be that fvcking ugly.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I used to like you LovelyLady, :lol:


lol well sute if you want help put the link to your profile on here and ill give you few tips on how to improve


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jake87 said:


> i always got pied off on there and tbh with you im pretty fcuking goodlooking. try faceparty if you want to get your end away


Very modest too, I'm surprised the ladies didn't fancy you.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

whats POF?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

MF88 said:


> You need to get a bit of confidence mate. You can't be that fvcking ugly.


Not sure about that, tbh. In real life, I seem alright as far as not repulsing people, lol. But it's more the uselessness of the 'Will Respond' feature that baffles me.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Very modest too, I'm surprised the ladies didn't fancy you.


tongue in cheek m8. i never got any replies because this is my profile lol

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=36577089


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jake87 said:


> tongue in cheek m8. i never got any replies because this is my profile lol
> 
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=36577089


I would.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jake87 said:


> tongue in cheek m8. i never got any replies because this is my profile lol
> 
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=36577089


You look like Ian Dowie's slightly better looking brother.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I would.


pm sent


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dbaird said:


> whats POF?


Plenty Of Freaks


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

MF88 said:


> You look like Ian Dowie's slightly better looking brother.


slightly better looking. cheeky bastard


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lol well sute if you want help put the link to your profile on here and ill give you few tips on how to improve


Thanks, but I don't think making my username public on here would do me any favors if certain members got their mitts on it, lol.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

oh that profile is ****ing immense.

genius hahahahahaha


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jake87 said:


> slightly better looking. cheeky bastard


 :lol: Just fvcking with you mate.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Thanks, but I don't think making my username public on here would do me any favors if certain members got their mitts on it, lol.


lol you never know your response levels could go up


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Plenty Of Freaks


Are you on it?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

PMSL at the first date though Jake :lol:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Evening everybody,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can enlighten me as to weather the 'Will Respond' feature on POF is a load of tosh? Is it just people who have used the 'Meet Me' feature? I've only gotten a handful of responses from people off there. So I'm either scaring them off by saying I want to marry them in my opening email, or they look at my pictures for longer than a brief moment and realize they made a big mistake, pmsl...


Send an example of an opening message, maybe cut and paste your profile blurb in too. I'm sure we can help put you on the right track!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

start messaging old ladies they must be desperate and lonely.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Send an example of an opening message, maybe cut and paste your profile blurb in too. I'm sure we can help put you on the right track!


Cheers dude, but I think I'm just a failure, tbh, lol. Think I'm just going to forget about POF and spend my energy on becoming a crazy scientist instead, pmsl.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I joined again night before last. Blocked everyone who's messaged me so far. Had one message from quite a hot guy 'you're pretty until you see your tattoo, shame' he himself had a full sleeve... LOL


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Need to get back on there. Had a few little conversations going but stopped when I hooked up with someone. Then it deleted all my old messages which was really annoying!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Need to get back on there. Had a few little conversations going but stopped when I hooked up with someone. Then it deleted all my old messages which was really annoying!


U should of deleted the profile. Implement if u were with someone u bad boy lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Ever since I changed my about me to what Jakes got, ladies be lovin it hahaha


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Send an example of an opening message, maybe cut and paste your profile blurb in too. I'm sure we can help put you on the right track!


NEVER take pof advice from this man! :lol:

Or at least attempt to show more restraint lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Justin Cider said:


> Ever since I changed my about me to what Jakes got, ladies be lovin it hahaha


proof needed. i had two girls message me over 3months with that set up


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

How do I upload a photo from my phone?

Had one bird go 'anal is my thing' her name is flosssyy on there lol dirty batch.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Justin Cider said:


> How do I upload a photo from my phone?
> 
> Had one bird go 'anal is my thing' her name is flosssyy on there lol dirty batch.


they are a bunch of jokers, getting on her high horse about not wanting sex and she send you those details.. :turned:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

jake87 said:


> they are a bunch of jokers, getting on her high horse about not wanting sex and she send you those details.. :turned:


Don't hate me cos you can't get the ladies messaging LOLOL...


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dbaird said:


> Are you on it?


Under 3 different names


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

wheres the hate?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Under 3 different names


Haven't u got a Gf? Lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Right what's your guys profile names il tell u what's wrong with ur profile lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And if any of you mention how u live travelling delet me that sh1t lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> Haven't u got a Gf? Lol


SHHHHHHHHHHHH......

Haha no I'm only joking I don't have a pof account


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHH......
> 
> Haha no I'm only joking I don't have a pof account


Good lad lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> And if any of you mention how u live travelling delet me that sh1t lol


i used to skip girls that mentioned anything about travelling. id quote what i said on my page about those girls at one point but we have a profile shark on the forum


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> i used to skip girls that mentioned anything about travelling. id quote what i said on my page about those girls at one point but we have a profile shark on the forum


A profile shark?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Most of its down to pictures tbh. Not all of them can be ones where you're smashed and half naked. 1 or 2 pics isn't enough. No pics with girls or kids. Just have pics smiling. A smart pic goes a long way ontop of a comfy pic. What you are wearing in every one is detrimental lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh and be a bit or a cocky ass in your write up aswell as a gentleman but don't mention how u love getting smashed and just want to party with the boys


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

dipdabs said:


> Oh and be a bit or a cocky ass in your write up aswell as a gentleman but don't mention how u love getting smashed and just want to party with the boys


A pro :thumbup1:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers @jake87 :laugh:

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=48988623


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Justin Cider said:


> Cheers @jake87 :laugh:
> 
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=48988623


Hmm I wouldn't message u, no clear pic of your face nor one smiling, actually no clear pic of u at all lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Hmm I wouldn't message u, no clear pic of your face nor one smiling, actually no clear pic of u at all lol


Isn't there? Well, done well on message front tonite an I thank Jake for that for his about me LOL


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Justin Cider said:


> Isn't there? Well, done well on message front tonite an I thank Jake for that for his about me LOL


If uve just changed it that will be why. Like when I change my profile pic they all go loopy. It will die down a lot. And u really should put different pics up! You will attract a whole lot more


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> If uve just changed it that will be why. Like when I change my profile pic they all go loopy. It will die down a lot. And u really should put different pics up! You will attract a whole lot more


Used to get **** all before, women will always get peoe hittin on them it's standard... Yeah will put some diff ones up with me sming in, just to help haha


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

must be the lats that done it for them


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Justin Cider said:


> Used to get **** all before, women will always get peoe hittin on them it's standard... Yeah will put some diff ones up with me sming in, just to help haha


If there's none smiling on someone's profile I think they either lack confidence, have no teeth or r just a miserable bastard


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> If there's none smiling on someone's profile I think they either lack confidence, have no teeth or r just a miserable bastard


^ I've got one for you then... Why do so many women have "intimate encounter" on there profile then proceed to go on about how they are absolutely not looking for sex?

My take on it - they want a slice of the winky pie more than anything in the world, but feel a bit whorish to outwardly ask for it.

But being a bloke I'm 98% certain I'm wrong so would like to hear your view lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ditz said:


> ^ I've got one for you then... Why do so many women have "intimate encounter" on there profile then proceed to go on about how they are absolutely not looking for sex?
> 
> My take on it - they want a slice of the winky pie more than anything in the world, but feel a bit whorish to outwardly ask for it.
> 
> But being a bloke I'm 98% certain I'm wrong so would like to hear your view lol


No you're absolutely right.

I was gna say there will be women on there that want the guys to think they're up for a laugh and aren't too serious etc to not scare them but then u have the 'I want to date but nothing serious' option so yep u r right. That or they think it will get them more attention from guys, which it probably does.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

jake87 said:


> must be the lats that done it for them


:laugh: funny ****er.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i have used it for a few or 4 weeks (1 week ata time 4 times)....in the past

i suppose it was good for my ego as i was beating the fanny off with a sh1tty stick and had PLENTY of opportubnities for sex, cell phone numbers etc...obviously i declined all filthy loose opportunities for instant gratifying sex..... did I mention My GF reads the forum now and then these days lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

have you noticed EVERY woman on pof has Dancing as a hobby lol


----------

